

Ask HN: What content should I show on Home page for a mobile web app? - pknerd

I am planning to work on a mobile web app which might not have a desktop version(atleast not in initial stage) due to its nature. It would be a typical client/Server architecture. So far the mobile web apps I have seen are actually the trimmed down version of desktop web app hence people are usually aware about service. I am looking for guidance about content I could/should show on home page of my app.<p>Thanks
======
dsharpdiabetes
It's hard to tell what type of app you are building.. but the home page for
our mobile web app ( <http://dsharpdiabetes.com> launching September) is a
dashboard that contains all recent activity at a glance along with small
sparkline graphs.

